# how many embryos to put back?



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi there - i'm astonished to find myself in a position where i may have to decide how many embryos to put back (barely dare type this in case i jinx things...)

I'm due to have EC on saturday, and have 10 good sized follicles, so the clinic seem pretty sure they'll get min 6 eggs (again, fingers crossed...). So i may have the chance to have 3 put back in (clinic are happy to do it if I want - altho they have said if they get all 3 very good quality they might put only 2 back - but that i had the right to overrule that it i wanted).

Last time I only had a single embryo so there was no choice. Astonishingly that stayed put (sadly only for 7 weeks) so consultant said 'doesn't seem like you'll have a problem conceiving, the problem will be whether you can carry to term (due to age)'. Given this... what should i do?

My instinct is to get the 3 put back (if i get them) to increase the chances of conceiving at all (am still convinced that the previous BFP was just very good luck). But am also aware that the horribly high rates of miscarriage for us oldies go even higher in the case of multiples.

any opinions or experience of this dilemma out there?

thanks in advance

Sue
x


----------



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Sue
As you can see I am 42. I have three embryos put back for both my ivf cycles to date. 
I didn't really consider anything less to be honest - I just feel that we need all the help we can get and if having three put back increases our chances even a tiny bit it is worth it. 
The other thing i thought about was what if I only had two put back and it never worked - would I always wonder if it might have worked if I'd had three put back? I didn't want to be confronted with that. 
We CAN have three put back and so i did. 
My clinic were not overly keen but said it was up to me and my DH
I would say go for it - we are lucky that we can, in some countries you cannot (but then in the States apparently you can have five?!!)
Love Jane x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Sue hunni....I'm definately having three put back, if I get that many! For my last FET I had three put back and got my BFP so I'm a great believer in getting as many in there as possible. The cons at both my clinics are quite happy with the decision and if in the EXTREME unlikelyhood (their words) of all three implanting then they would _talk_ about 'selective reduction' because of the health risk, although I don't think I could go through with that (haven't told DH that part yet!!).

Best of luck hunni with whatever you decide   
A xxxx


----------

